# cracked doll make up



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I was think what i might be for halloween and one idea is to be a porcelain doll with a cracked and broken face. So far, I've figured out how to make a doll face, but I don't want to be pretty or cute, i want to be creepy. Any ideas? I've tried looking up some how tos but haven't found any...


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

This is a project that Krough did a couple of years back. It is still to this day one of my favorite projects.

http://www.grimvisions.com/props/props-of-the-past-dolly


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Not sure if you'd use it...

Something similiar, I took my daughters rubber baby, dragged lines of hot glue all over, then used a blue permement marker to color the hot glue blue, looking like veins.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry, maybe i wasnt clear. I am the one who wishes to be a doll. I'm not making a prop, im making a costume. Thats why i put this in the costume and make up section of the site. I'm wanting tips on make up for a human being(me)


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

white face with red lips but only the centre of then, use black with a thin brush to ad cracks to face, some blue or green around eyes. my 2c all i can think of atm. hope its of some use


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Grim Reaper. Don't paint your whole top and bottom lip, just the center. cracks coming from the corner(s) of your mouth, eye(s), ear(s), something along those lines.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

The party City I went to has a cracked Doll mask. I have a pic on my phone. If you are interested, I'll post it here for you.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> The party City I went to has a cracked Doll mask. I have a pic on my phone. If you are interested, I'll post it here for you.


oh that would be cool. post it if you can.

i have tons of make up i need to use before it goes bad though, not sure how long that stuff lasts....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you want dimension with pieces of cracked porcelain, you could use spirit gum to glue chips and cracks to your face.Thin plastic board could be cut and shaped into the pieces.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Aren't you glad that I gave you this suggestion for a costume?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's one on the Spirit Halloween website for only $6.99!


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey- here's a thread that had some great pics of other people's creepy doll make-up. Hope this helps!
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11445


----------



## dollita (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you should look through the living dead dolls for some inspiration! 

Also, it's all in the subtle details such as fully black or white eyes (no visible iris or all pupil). Something anatomically bizarre but on an otherwise perfect face so that one does not notice it at first, only senses something is unsettling them. 

I hope you fully get into character as a doll! Hardly moving, with slow, smooth, moves within set restrictions (only turning your head side to side, no nodding!) It's the persona that will also help set off the face and make those doll-like features so much more real.


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

hmm.. take a hammer and break youre face.

joke 

We had a cracked doll actor last year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

schnibblehausen said:


> Hey- here's a thread that had some great pics of other people's creepy doll make-up. Hope this helps!
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11445


Thanks for posting the link. I knew we had something on here in the past, but just couldn't find it. I'm going to put it in my favorites and use this idea one of these Halloweens.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks yall. this thread helps a lot. and to Dollita, i would love to get those eerie eyes, im assuming you mean contact lenses...would be cool but those are expensive.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

ill see what i can draw up and post it back here, give me a few days...


----------

